# Post-Katrina Louisiana Parents Turn to Home-Schooling



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2005)

Post-Katrina Louisiana Parents Turn to Home-Schooling


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 6, 2005)

"makeshift teachers" and "bother his parents"? And of course they are begging the parents to enroll in other ps's instead of homeschooling.

Oh, well...they are showing that even hsing can add order to a child's day and that parents, even in desperate circumstances, CAN step up to the plate.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 6, 2005)

yep, true Colleen, and the parents that actually *care* and end up putting in the effort will probably find outstanding results!
Wonder what percentage will stay homeschooled...? I small one I expect...


----------

